# Problemas al simular con multisim 11



## akus (Nov 10, 2007)

Aqui te dejo dos ejemplos en el fabuloso programa de Multisim 10, referente a suma de numeros en BCD desplegados en display, espero y te sirvan, saludos al foro


----------



## ivano03 (Dic 29, 2008)

tengo una solucion para ese problema de multisim, el decordificar bcd 7 segmentos lo hicimos una vez de practica, y esta hecho como integrado, tiene un acomodo especial, que si me lo piden lo enviaré, ya lo probe y si funciona, pero espero y me soliciten la información para operarlo, y no apuntar en vano todo si es que no les interesa ya.


----------



## baja (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola, saludos a tod@s.

Sucede que tengo un circuito RL simple con una fuente CD todo en serie, pero entre la fuente y el RL, tengo un switch que cambia en el tiempo, para cargar y descargar el inductor.

Sé que no es la gran cosa, pero estaba probando el análisis de transitorios del Multisim con este switch, llamado time delay switch, para usar este switch en circuitos más complejos entonces necesitaba ver como funcionaba.

Luego a la hora de ir a hacer el análisis de transitorios, las respuestas que consigo de la corriente y los voltajes, todos son cero. Pero cuando quito el switch ya si aparecen bien las señales, solo que para la carga del inductor, las respuestas de la descarga no las tengo, obviamente porque sin el switch no tengo como desconectar la fuente del RL.

Entonces, no sé que habrá que configurar para que que se puede hacer el análisis utilizando algun switch. He leído en la guía de usuario que había que cambiar la forma de integración de trapezoidal a GEAR, pero no funcionó.

Muchas gracias a lo que leen y al que tenga alguna idea, le agradezco.


----------



## DRECK (Jun 1, 2009)

Para que puedas ver la respuesta transitoria del circuito tienes que activar el switch mientras tienes el circuito encendido, esto se hace con una tecla, con el software de Electronic Work bench es la barra espaciadora, me imagino que con multisim es similar, ah y otra cosa, te recomiendo usar un switch normal y no un time delay switch, ya que para lo que estas analizando no requieres ningun temporizador, espero que te sea de ayuda el dato.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Buenas,

He intentado medir la curva de un condensador cargandose pero la lectura que me da es la misma que la de la fuente DC, he puesto el multimetro para comprobar si era un error de la conexion del osciloscopio pero me daba el mismo voltaje que la fuente.

¿Que estoy haciendo mal? ¿Hace falta preconfigurar el programa para que funcione bien? No lo veo logico esto ultimo, pero peores cosas me han sorprendido. Os dejo una imagen con las conexiones que hice.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Posiblemente tengas seteada la condición inicial del capacitor como "Cargado".
Intercala un switch entre la fuente y la resistencia, al cerrarlo debería comenzar la simulación de carga.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Pues si, era eso. Pero eso de tener que estar poniendo interruptores en los circuitos no es muy util que digamos, ¿esa opcion no se puede configurar para que este descargado?
al y como instale el programa, así lo deje,¿Deberia haberlo configurado antes de empezar a usarlo?

Otra cosa, me he fijado que en el tiempo de simulacion esta en una escala extraña, ¿Como puedo ponerlo para que me aparezcan lo segundos reales?

Gracias *Fogonazo*.
Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 8, 2009)

tienes que intercalar un pulsador antes de la resistencia

es la unica forma de hacerlo


saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Pero aver, a la hora de copiar un circuito y simularlo, no hace falta poner un pulsador antes de cada condensador, ¿no? Porque lo veo totalmente rebuscado. Lo del pulsador/interruptor sera solo en este caso imagino. Supongo que los transistores entre otros haran de interruptores, ¿no?
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Multisim como todos los simuladores NO es perfecto, tiene algunas "Mañas", lo de agregar interruptores a algunos esquemas es una de ellas.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

Probare con otros simuladores a ver como son..
Supongo que cada uno tendra sus ventajas y desventajas.
Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 26, 2009)

Yo tenia el mismo problema. 
Eso se soluciona de la siguiente manera: Vas al menu Simulate, en ese menu vas a la parte de Interactive simulation settings . Y ahi tenes que buscar un menu desplegable Initial Conditions y lo tenes que poner en Set to Zero.
Desde ese lugar uno puede manejar los tiempos de simulacion del multisim, seria como la base de tiempo. 

Para una explicacion mas detallada les paso el link pero esta en ingles. http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/allkb/030CDBEF18515D6486257199006AEF56

Si chusmean por esta pag van a encontrar mas tips y consejos del multisim, espero les sirva.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 26, 2009)

Gracias ElTallercito, lo he probado y ahora funciona bien.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeje, buenisimo. Me alegra mucho haberte ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2009)

Fogonazo ha dicho, pero no le han dado bola:


Fogonazo dijo:


> Posiblemente tengas seteada la condición inicial del capacitor como "Cargado".......



Dar bola = prestar atención


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 28, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fogonazo ah dicho


 
no será "Fogonazo HA dicho"?


----------



## Limbo (Nov 28, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fogonazo ah dicho, pero no le han dado bola:
> 
> 
> Dar bola = prestar atención


Si que te preste atencion, pero estuve mirando en las opciones del Multisim y no vi nada que estuviera relacionado, como no era urgentisimo, pues lo deje estar, y ahora me han dado la solucion masticada.
Pero vamos, tu respuesta no la ignore.

Saludos.


----------



## fer_jazz (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola, bueno aquí dejo mi publicación ya que tengo un problema similar solo que con circuitos digitales, el archivo que adjunto es un estrobo tipo policia y no lo puedo simular en el multisim 10.1


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Hola, bueno aquí dejo mi publicación ya que tengo un problema similar solo que con circuitos digitales,....


Mira este esquema, se simula bien.


----------



## fer_jazz (Dic 11, 2009)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo por molestarte en hacer en diagrama, respecto al post que cerraste ese tema tiene mucho mas de una semana y como nadie respondio por eso procedi a consultarte, conosco las reglas de el foro y no posteo doble.
Saludos.


----------



## magb (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola que tal, tengo un problemita con mi MultiSim, al tener mi diseño completo lo quiero pasar al formato de Ultiboard para ya tener el esquema del PCB pero al darle transfer/ultiboard me marca un error "This circuit cointains # virtual components, which will not be exported" checando me di cuenta que el # es el mismo de los componentes que son ya sea resistencias, diodos y capacitores.

Alguien tiene una solucion a esto?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2010)

Eso se suele dar cuando no seleccionas el "Foot-print" de algún elemento.
O sea, no identificaste la forma específica de algún elemento y el programa "No sabe" como será su forma para hacer el impreso.

Solución: Dentro de los datos del elemento (Resistencia, capacitor, Etc) debes buscar la forma adecuada dentro de la lista que te ofrece Multisim.


----------



## FernandoD (Jun 9, 2010)

Para los interesados en el tema aquí les dejo un tutorial de Ultiboard en Español:

http://blogmultisim.blogspot.com/2010/05/tutorial-introductorio-de-ultiboard.html

Espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 28, 2010)

Este simulador no lo manejo mucho, ya que suelo usar otros y queria saber si es normal este comportamiento. 

Queria probar un circuito, pero antes queria verificar el modelo del componente con algo mas sencillo. El circuito en cuestion es un simple amplificador inversor:



Como pueden ver, a la salida obtengo la una señal invertida y amplificada 10 veces, pero tanto la parte positiva como la negativa a pesar de tener una fuente simple, se supone que deberia haber un recorte en la parte negativa, ¿es normal que suceda esto en el multisim?


----------



## FernandoD (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola,

Podrias agregar el circuito para revisarlo? No se ve muy claro en la imagen. Que version de Multisim estas utilizando?

Fernando


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 29, 2010)

La version es la 10, el circuito es un amplificador no inversor usando un lm324, fuente simple de 12v, 2 resistencias 1k y 10k. De todas maneras, el circuito lo podes ver mas grande presionando boton derecho sobre la imagen -> nueva pestaña/ventana.

Aca te subo el archivo con el circuito para que lo puedas ver.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2010)

Es una falla del modelo correspondiente a "Ese" integrado en particular y de tu versión de Multisim, si lo reemplazas simula correctamente.
​
Lo cual no quita que a veces Multisim se *"Enloquece"*


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 29, 2010)

Si es verdad con 358 no se vuelve loco, gracias.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 29, 2010)

No es un error de simulación, es el modelo del componente que es así.
El modelo del LM324N es de 3 terminales (primer imagen) ==> No tiene en cuenta la alimentación, ni siquiera si la conectaste. 
Hacer modelos tan ideales es simplemente por rapidez de simulación. Es responsabilidad del usuario elegir el correcto.

El LM324P (2da imagen) es de 5 terminales ==> 2 entradas, salida, Vcc y GND.  Y se comporta como esperabas .


El error del Multisim está en que los pines que aparecen en la imagen no son los usados por el modelo, obligándote a mirar en la definición para estar seguro.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah eso es interesante saberlo, claro el 358 si esta modelado completamente.


----------



## FernandoD (Ago 3, 2010)

Un poco tarde la respuesta. Eduardo tiene toda la razón. El primer modelo es de tres terminales y no toman en cuenta las fuentes de alimentación. 

Se comprueba con esto que la calidad de los resultados de simulación dependen del modelo SPICE utilizado.

Saludos!


----------



## fazeroval (Ago 11, 2010)

He simulado la parte de rectificación en el Multisim 10 con un puente de diodos 1B4B42 y un transformador 220 - 12 V. 

Lo que me ha sorprendido es que he usado el osciloscopio, para ver las ondas a la entrada del transformador y a la salida del transformador una vez aplicaco el puente de diodos y mi sorpresa es que a la salida del transformador, ya sale la curva rectificada. Pensaba que para ver la diferencia de la curva, debería situar el osciloscopio entre los terminales 1 y 4 del puente, pero mi sopresa ha sido mayúscula al ver que colocándolos en los terminales 2 y 3, ya veo la onda rectificada. ¿Esto es así, o estoy cometiendo un fallo.?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2010)

Para comenzar, estas tomando señal del primario del transformador que *NO* esta conectado a tierra.
Y estas empleando 2 tierras separadas y distintas, *DGND y GND*
También seria bueno que para tu simulación agregues una resistencia de carga.


----------



## André (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola, tengo diseñada una fuente de tensión regulada en el Multisim 11 use como carga una lamparita y el problema que tengo es que la lamparita se prende cada vez con mas intensidad hasta que se quema....y no debería ser asi y no encuentro el error.....dejo el circuito para que se entienda bien y espero que esta vez no saquen el post del foro...Mil Gracias!!!


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 4, 2010)

No soy experto pero, no crees que el condensador de 2200uf está volteado? (el símbolo '+' está a GND) y te valdría ordenar mejor los componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## André (Oct 4, 2010)

Gracias, si es verdad está ubicado al revés pero igual tira el error...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2010)

Yo veo mal o la única conexión a tierra es un capacitor


----------



## lpnavy (Oct 4, 2010)

siendo tu hago una fuente mas sencilla con un regulador ademas debes tener disiplina a la hora de diseñar ya que hay muchos cables montados y se confunden las cosas. hay cosas que no entiendo para que usar optoacoplador, el filtro de 2200uF esta al reves, el filtro C4 es de 220F algo que no existe en las tiendas XD!!! ademas tienes que revisar el transformador ya que tienes que ver la relacion de vueltas que existen en la bobina. yo siendo tu escojeria un diseño menos tedioso de hacer en el foro existen muchos modelos usando los reguladores de la serie 74 y los lm317.saludos


----------



## André (Oct 6, 2010)

El optoacoplador forma parte del circuito de protección contra cortocircuitos (
cuando se produce un cortocircuito en la salida, sobre R13 (Puente de alambre) hay una diferencia de potencial suficiente como para excitar al led incluido en IC1 (4N26). En estas condiciones, el transistor interno de IC1 entra en conducción disparando a D1 (MCR100-6). Con esto se activa el circuito de protección; se enciende el led rojo y la tensión de salida cae a 0V.), también es verdad que el filtro 2200 uf esta al revés.....aclaro ya lo arreglé y el error persiste.
El capacitor C4 de 220 uf si se consigue, es más lo tengo en mis manos.....no se conseguirá en venezuela pero en Argentina sí.
El transformador e 220/24 V 2A y lamento decirles que no puedo escojer otro diseño porque es el que me fue asignado....Gracias a todos y espero que alguien me pueda ayudar!


----------



## flacastfyupn (Nov 23, 2010)

Buenas noches a todos.

Estoy haciendo un pcb de un interruptor activado por sonido en multisim y ultiboard 11, pero no encuentro el footprint para un trimmer y un reóstato; agradeceria a alguien que me diga por que lo puedo reemplazar o como lo encuentro allí.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## zukko (Dic 11, 2010)

saludos:

adjunto archivos...

No se en que esta el problema al simularlo....es un control de potencia donde la carga RL sera una ampolleta casera, utilizando rectificadores y el famoso 555 para los pulsos...unos par de transistores y un triac..y 2 optoacopladores en el cual el MOC9010 no aparece en el multisim, quizas ahy esta el problem.

bueno eso desde ya gracias....


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola zukko

Tienes, en el archivo multisim, aplicando 220 VRms. A una lámpara de 12 V atraves de un Triac(D1). 

El Optotransistor de U2 tienes conectada la Base y el emisor, creo que debe ser colector emisor. 
El LED de U2 no está polarizado para que encienda.
Me parece que Q1 y Q2 no dejan funcionar al 555.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zukko (Dic 11, 2010)

saludos!

Agradesco su interes en mi problema, lo que sucedia antes con el 555 es que la salida se quemaba (out 3), posteriormente reemplace el 555cn por un CM entonces no sucedio mas, pero ahora ya no funciona nada, este cto fue armado en un protoboard tal y cual se ve en el archivo jpg en rar. y funciona perfectamente, seguire buscando la solucion, tomare en cuenta lo que usted cito.

muy amable gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2010)

Aparte de lo que te marco @mrcarlos tienes el rectificador mal conectado, R7 debería ir a Vcc y un MOC1005 *NO* puede reemplazar a un MOC3010


----------



## zukko (Dic 11, 2010)

mmm....ignoro cual puede reemplazar al MOC3010 almenos en multisim no esta   puse  R7 del colector (2N2219) aun continua sin funcionar.

gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2010)

zukko dijo:


> mmm....ignoro cual puede reemplazar al MOC3010 almenos en multisim no esta   puse  R7 del colector (2N2219) aun continua sin funcionar.


¿ Y pusiste correctamente el rectificador de onda completa ?


----------



## striker (Dic 17, 2010)

Alguien me puede decir porque razon simula tan lento el multisim, y a veces se vuelve loco.

No da las lecturas por ejemplo en tiempo real de los multimetros y osciloscopios.

Realice una practica sencilla "timer con el 555" y en otro programa corre perfectamente el mismo circuito. 
Y acabo de descubrir que con componentes virtuales el mismo diagrama no falla. ¿cual es la razon? 
Pero si pongo componentes no virtuales es comportamiento en la simulacion es muy raro.
Tambien realice una fuente de voltaje variable, y tuve muchos problemas, me marcaba errores de simulacion: "time step small" 

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar lo agraderia mucho


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 17, 2010)

Publica los circuitos, probablemente tengas un error en ellos,


----------



## striker (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola gracias despues de tanto buscar el error en mi circuito por fin lo solucione
Resulta que el LM555CM estaba dañado, solo lo sustitui por el LM555CM y volvi a reconectar todo y funciono.

Les comento tambien que algunos circuitos pequeños, para poder simularlos bien tendras que cambiar las opciones de simulacion de tiempo maximo, y fijar a cero las condiciones iniciales.

Les comparto mi pequeño circuito que he elaborado en multisim.

Es un oscilador con el CI 555, en el cual podemos variar la frecuencia de la salida dependiendo del voltaje aplicado al pin 7 y (pin 6 - 2).

Pueden modificar el tiempo de destello con los dos potenciometros que le puse, o tambien pueden cambiar el valor del capacitor para incrementar el tiempo que dura prendido el led.


----------



## eliaascb (Mar 12, 2011)

muchas gracias por tu aporte, estaba teniendo problemas al simular precisamente este circuito, tenia fallas inexplicables en mis diagramas, de nuevo gracias


----------



## amd56 (Mar 12, 2011)

Amigos, justamente estaba yo experimentando el mismo problema. mis simulaciones son superlentas y cualquier valor de tiempo le ponga se multiplica. Estaba por postear la pregunta luego de revisar el foro y me encontre con ustedes.

Me podrias explicar que quieres decir  con lo siguiente, por favor?





striker dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Resulta que el LM555CM estaba dañado, solo lo sustitui por el LM555CM y volvi a reconectar todo y funciono.
> 
> ...


----------



## saulon019 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alguien podría decirme como es que no se quema el Led del optotransistor?, según mis cálculos la tensión de éste es de aproximadamente 90V, que es lo que se fija en el divisor de voltaje entre la resistencia de 100k y 1M, el resto del circuito me parece que esta bien, esa es mi única inquietud, los transistores están bien polarizados, ajustan el cruce por cero y el inicio de la señal PWM, estoy haciendo un circuito parecido a éste pero para controlar la potencia desde un microcontrolador, cuando lo termine lo subo a mi blog, puede que te sirva de referencia.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola saulon019

Para efectos de calculo a groso modo:
Digamos que tenemos conectado nuestro Puente de Diodos a un voltaje de 110V @ 60Hz.
A la salida del puente tenemos 110 x 1.4142(Raíz de 2) = 155.6 Aprox.
Si ese voltaje lo aplicamos a una resistencia de 100K la máxima corriente que circularía será:
155.6/100,000= 0.001556Amp. = 1.556mAmp. lo cual no quemaría al LED en el Opto transistor. Cierto?.

Ciertamente, cuando no está conectado el LED el voltaje en la resistencia de 1M será digamos alto pero la resistencia de 100K, al conectar el LED no dejará pasar mas que la corriente que habíamos calculado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## saulon019 (Mar 23, 2011)

Claro ya entiendo, se me olvidó la limitación de la corriente, gracias por tu respuesta MrCarlos.


----------



## fuck (Mar 24, 2011)

Buenas a todos!

He acabado el diseño de un display digital de 7 segmentos +1 activos por nivel bajo. Por lo visto funciona bastante bien pues al ir cambiando del 0 al 9 en binario, salen esos números por pantalla, e incluso mi señal de error personalizada cuando se desborda a partir de 10.

Sin embargo, durante la simulación del circuito en tiempo real, me sale un error en Multisim 11: "A simulation error has occurred. Would you like to run the Convergence Assistant to attempt to resolve this problem automatically?"

No ha encontrado ningún error el asistente, o al menos no ha podido simularlo, así que no tengo manera de saber qué falla en mi circuito, porque topológicamente está bien... espero.

Os cuelgo aquí abajo el archivo para que veais por vosotros mismos el problema. En él uso un switcher de 4 ranuras y un DCD de 4 a 16, con salidas complementarias y entrada de enable complementaria también, por eso pongo varios negadores a la salida, porque estoy acostumbrado a que el DCD me saque un 1 y en el resto 0. Lo dicho, os lo cuelgo abajo.

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Agregale resistencias entre la salida de los OR y los cátodos del display.


----------



## fuck (Mar 24, 2011)

Perfecto, ahora sí que funciona, muchas gracias!

Había visto en modelos poner esas resistencias, pero no entendía por qué era exactamente. ¿Se ponen para evitar que le llegue mucha corriente a los cátodos del display y se queme no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Es para limitar la corriente que circula tanto en los LED´s como en el dispositivo que los alimenta.
Si lo hubieras conectado en la realidad, es probable que las puertas OR se hubieran quemado/dañado.


----------



## fuck (Mar 24, 2011)

Jajaja... Vaya, menos mal que no lo he hecho todavía en la realidad! Jaja. Muchas gracias! Intentaré no quemar nada más!

Saludetes!


----------



## sandman (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola zukko, si quieres realizar ese circuito haz directamente el circuito impreso que funciona de maravilla porque lo realice en la escuela hace un par de años

Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (May 9, 2011)

Que tal gente, tengo un problema, resulta que he realizado una prueba de laboratorio de una amplificador clase B, resulta que en la practica determinamos que el amplificador cortaba en baja frecuencia a 43Hz a causa del capacitor de salida, y cortaba en alta a causa del capacitor de realimentacion a 16,7Khz, el valor del capacitor de salida es de 470uf con una resistencia de salida de 8 ohms con lo que teoricamente daria una frecuencia de corte en baja de 42,3 Hz y el capacitor de realimentacion es de 500pF en paralelo con una resistencia de 18K que da teoricamente una frecuancia de corte en alta de 17,68kHz, todos los valores fueron consistentes, los de la teoria con los de la practica, pero aqui es donde viene el problema, cuando se realizo la simulacion y se grafico su bode, este no concuerda con lo esperado. La ganacia del amplificador debe ser de 19 teorica, con lo que da 25,57dB, eso en el grafico mas o menos esta bien pero no asi las frecuencias de corte, alguien sabe cual es el problema, adjunto el archivo de simulacion y unas imagenes para que vean, desde ya gracias y espero alguien me pueda brindar una respuesta favorable. saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 10, 2011)

A mí me parece que la curva está correcta. Y coincide con lo calculado. Tanto en los 42.3 Hz como los 17.68 kHz están 3 dB por debajo de la ganancia, que es lo que se define como frecuencia de corte.


----------



## ikeritu (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola estoy haciendo un pseudorandom number generator y necesito ver la salida por el osciloscopio un cierto tiempo hasta ver si se repite una forma de onda, pero cada cierto la pantalla del osciloscopio se me resetea y se vuelve a dibujar la onda.... alguien me puede decir como puedo hacer para que no se me borre???

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## gesteve (Nov 7, 2011)

hola me gustaría ayudarte. pero nos tendrías que decir con el programa que lo haces y si pudieses subir un esquema seria de gran ayuda
saludos


----------



## ikeritu (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola utilizo el multisim 11, ahora mismo tengo 7 FF y es facil ver que efectivamente se repite la secuencia porque no tarda mucho, pero cuandos mas FF tarda mas en repetirse y al final llega un momento que el osciloscopio que las formas de la salida del oscilocopio se me borran y no puedo verficar


----------



## gesteve (Nov 7, 2011)

yo me lo he mirado y no se encontrar el error lo siento
y una pregunta para que tienes el "S3" con tantos pines ¿?


----------



## ikeritu (Nov 7, 2011)

Es porque tengo que añadir mas FF con mas salidas 127 bits, 267, 522.... Si error no hay, funiona bien, el problema es el oscilador...supongo que sera alguna cuestion de memoria, pero no se como cambiar


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 6, 2012)

En la simulacion aqui como vemos que el circuito es un buck converter es decir el voltaje de salida es menor al voltaje de entrada
En el circuito tenemos condensadores transistor de conmutacion irf9540 diodo mur de alta velocidad bobina de 200H un capacitor final de 50 uF y la carga
Estoy simulando con una frecuencia de 50 KHertz
vemos que el factor de trabajo duty cycle es de 12% por tanto el tiempo de encendido sera de 2us
el voltaje de la carga es para este caso es de 11.852 
pero cuando vario el factor de trabajo se supone el voltaje debe variar pero esto no sucede 
espero sus comentarios gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 6, 2012)

Te fijaste que la salida del 7406 es de colector abierto?
Si no le ponés una resistencia "pull up", no va a dar pulsos a la salida.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 7, 2012)

Se mas especifico por favor a que te refieres con resistencia pull up lo que pasa en que no simula cuando vario el duty cycle


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 8, 2012)

Si ponés la entrada del osciloscopio a la compuerta del transistor, vas a  ver que no hay pulsos. Esto se debe a que el 7406 a la salida tiene un  transistor que conmuta a tierra solamente (esto se llama colector  abierto). La resistencia pull-up es la que alimenta ese transistor para  que cuando esté abierto, haya tensión a la salida. Debe ir entre el  positivo y la salida del 7406 (o la compuerta del FET).
Te recomiendo que bajes las hojas de datos de los componentes que usás, así ves como se deben implementar.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 8, 2012)

Hermano sos un erudito en esto la simulacion salio de maravilla. Porfavor si podes sube el archivo de una simulacion des este circuito modificado.



Pibe el problema continua se supone que al ir variando el duty cycle debe variar el voltaje de salida pero siempre sale lo mismo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gracias por lo de pibe. Ahora revisá si a la salida del MOSFET realmente hay conmutación. Probablemente veas que no. La tensión de la compuerta debe ir del valor de la alimentación a 0 volts, si no llega al valor de la alimentación en el pico "alto", el transistor siempre conduce.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 10, 2012)

Black Tiger1954  la verdad no entiendo bien eso de la tension de la compuerta debe ir del valor de la alimentacion a 0 volts , si no llega al valor de la alimentacion en el pico alto , el transistor siempre conduce.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 10, 2012)

Estás usando un MOSFET canal P. Ese transistor conduce cuando la tensión de la compuerta (gate) es menor que la de la fuente (source). Como la fuente (source) está conectada directamente a la alimentación, para que no conduzca, la compuerta debe tener la misma tensión que la fuente (source), o sea, la misma tensión que la alimentación.


----------



## juliangp (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola resulta que encontre un circuito de 100w que es igual a este 





Entonces lo quise simular con multisim y me da 0w de salida, nose que estare haciendo mal, recien me estoy iniciando en electronica y quiero hacer algo acercandose a mi propio circuito aunque este es copiado, abajo les dejo la simulacion, saludos gente, agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

Pusiste una resistencia de 8 Ohms como parlante ?

Le conectaste el Watímetro , el Amperímetro en serie y el Voltímetro en paralelo ?

Conectaste un generador de funciones senoidal , unos 400 mV ?


----------



## juliangp (Jul 14, 2012)

Si puse la de 8 ohms, puse un wattimetro y el seno en 1vpp pero no puse el amperimetro y el voltimetro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

El Wattimetro tiene 4 conecciones , dos Amperométricas que van en serie con la resistencia-parlante y dos Voltimétricas que van en paralelo. 

Tengo el Multisim 11 y no puedo verlo


----------



## juliangp (Jul 14, 2012)

Aca te dejo una imagen de como esta el circuito dosmetros, muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

Conectaste mal el Wattímetro 

Ponele además un osciloscopio 



Saludos !


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 14, 2012)

buen aporte entonces variare la amplitud de mi generador de funciones


----------



## juliangp (Jul 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, ahora me marca wattage, solamente que tira 2.2w algo rao, si tendria que tirar 100, saludos, abajo te dejo la imagen de lo que hace


----------



## juliangp (Jul 15, 2012)

Hola gente estaba de vaciones, y me puse a simular en el multisim el circuito interno del stk4048 mas los componentes externos con una alimentacion de 59+59v, mirenlo al esquema y diganme si encuentran algún error, saludos a la gran comunidad!


----------



## Diego German (Jul 15, 2012)

Hola julian yo en lo particular cambiaria los 2n3904/3906 por 2n5551/5401 y los que estan manejando la etapa de potencia por mje15030/mje15031 y los de salida por 2sc5200 para que tu circuito funcione de una manera mas estable ya que el resto de transistores no van  a tolerar la tension y corriente con la que piensas alimentar el circuito

saludos...


----------



## juliangp (Jul 15, 2012)

Gracias Diego German, te acabo de ver comentando en el post donde dan las especificaciones internas de los circuitos, y el que publico (ferchito) dice que es igual al original, pero estuve mirando algo del vce, y no son parecidos, entonces voy a hacer los cambios que vos me propones en el multisim, el problema es que no estan los 2sc5200  y los demas nose, saludos


----------



## maton00 (Jul 15, 2012)

cambia esas resistencias(4k7, 2k2) por una resistencia de 12k y quita ese zener.
No va a cambiar nada solo lo va a simplificar un poco.
en realidad va a dar algo asi como 70 watts...
y te faltó ponerle el capacitor a la red de zobel (ponle uno de 100nF)


----------



## maton00 (Jul 15, 2012)

el diagrama esta perfecto; por ahi busca algo entre las funciones del multisim algo que dice thd o noise ...quien sabe que si anda alrededor de 1khz a unos 10 watts y 0.01% de distorcion entonces es identico al stk original;ahora bien lo que dice german es que a la hora de montarlo utilices componentes con un voltaje mas alto El 2n3904 aguanta hasta 40 volts colector emisor prueba, cambiarlos por los que te mencionaron (El multisim no te avisa cuando se exceden los valores de voltajes maximos; bueno al menos no a mi) y marca que esta bien, en la practica ese circuito esta limitado para un voltage maximo de 25 volts simetricos(limitado por los 2n39xx)


----------



## juliangp (Jul 15, 2012)

Maton, acabo de cambiar los componentes por los cuales me dijo german, y la distorsion bajo notablemente a 1khz, antes era de 0.150% y ahora de 0.060% (@150w) , algo muy bueno, si, ami me pasa exactamente lo mismo que a vos por eso voy a hacer lo que dijo el (aunque me faltan cambiar los tips, ya que el 5200 no esta en el multisim), gracias gente , me sirvio de mucho su ayuda, aunque todavia se muy poco de electronica!


----------



## maton00 (Jul 15, 2012)

para los tips3055 podes poner mjl3281,2sc5200,tip35c(limitandolo a±45volts),el mj802 tambien (limitandolo a±45volts).....etc}
por ahi te recomiendo por eso de los tr. piratas el mjl 3281a y el MJW0281A 
el primero esta como a 45 pesos mx o 4.5 $us y  el segundo como a 3 $us
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2012)

Gracias Maton00 

Fijate Juliangp que te está recortando la parte positiva , luego que soluciones eso tendrias que llevarlo a ±45 para llevarlo a unos 100 Watts

Saludos !





juliangp dijo:


> Hola gente estaba muy al dope, por las vaciones, y me puse a simular en el multisim el circuito interno del stk4048 mas los componentes externos con una alimentacion de 59+59v, mirenlo al esquema y diganme si encuentran algún error, saludos a la gran comunidad!


 
Te unifiqué los temas . . .

¿ Si simulás 32 amplificadores vas a abrir 32 temas nuevos ? 

Saludos !


----------



## juliangp (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahh bueno, gracias DOSMETROS, nono, es que al de 150 quiero hacerlo en pcb mas unos preamplificadores, perdon por subir ambos, saludos


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Ago 1, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 varie la amplitud y aun variando el duty cycle no varia ni la corriente de salida ni el voltaje de salida se supone que debe ir disminuyendo en proporcion si voy disminuyendo el duty cycle


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 2, 2012)

Eliminá la compuerta y conectá directamente el generador a la compuerta.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Ago 2, 2012)

Mira brother le encontre la falla pero aun el voltaje varia mucho

aqui esta lo ultimito


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 2, 2012)

Ahora está funcionando correctamente. Pero está funcionando sin realimentación, y la tensión de salida va a variar muchísimo en función de la carga. Para eso se utiliza un amplificador de error el cual regula de forma automática el ancho del pulso.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Ago 3, 2012)

Disculpa podrías proporcionarme el circuito completo ya funcionando???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 3, 2012)

El Multisim no tiene ningún integrado funcional de control PMW dentro de sus librerías.
Te adjunto un generador de pulsos de ancho y frecuencia variable que hice para un amigo, al menos te va a dar una idea.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Ago 3, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 buen aporte eso lo coloco  a la salida verdad???? es decir despues de la carga

De casualidad no sabes como variar el duty cycle en el generador de funciones del proteus???


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2012)

Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi dijo:


> lo coloco  a la salida verdad???? es decir despues de la carga



el circuito que te presento *TIGER* es oscilador y driver solo le falta una etapa de potencia a la salida si se quiere, pero como esta es muy completo

*Tiger*, para la proxima agregale los puntos de los nodos. Excelente circuito 

​


----------



## hikius71 (Mar 16, 2013)

Buenas tardes.
Anteriormente realicé simulaciones de circuitos electrónicos con Multisim y me salían bien según los cálculos que realizaba con anterioridad.
En este caso realice los cálculos de un circuito amplificador inversor con un A.Op.(LM324).
El cálculo de la ganancia es: Vs/Ve = - R2/R1 = 1000000Ω/100Ω = 10000.
Esto quiere decir que si en la entrada tenemos Ve = 1µV, en la salida tendríamos Vs = 10mV.
Pero la simulación me sale otra cosa totalmente diferente, como se refleja en los archivos adjuntos
La tensión de entrada Ve = 1µV y la salida me da Vs = 1,63mV tal como indica la grafica.
Me gustaría saber en qué me estoy equivocando para que la simulación no salga bien.
Gracias.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 21, 2013)

¿Y si subes la Vp de entrada que ocurre?


----------



## opamp (Mar 21, 2013)

C1 y C5 tienen que ser considerados en la respuesta del amp.


----------



## hikius71 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola Limbo. He probado aumentar la Vp de entrada a 50µV, 500µV y a 1mV, pero siempre me deja la ganancia Vs/Ve = 1670



Hola opamp. He calculado los condensadores de acoplo, y los valores que me dan los cálculos no son los que me dan más ganancia. Así que empecé a probar valores estándar y los que he puesto son los óptimos. Si los vuelvo a cambiar la ganancia baja.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola. Yo estoy intentando simular un simple tiristor con Multisim 10 y por lo visto no funciona bien.
Lo que quiero hacer es variar el ángulo de disparo y que quede en algún valor fijo (no me importa cual).
A continuación adjunto una imagen de lasimulación.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2013)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola. Yo estoy intentando simular un simple tiristor con Multisim 10 y por lo visto no funciona bien.
> Lo que quiero hacer es variar el ángulo de disparo y que quede en algún valor fijo (no me importa cual).
> A continuación adjunto una imagen de lasimulación.
> Saludos.




  Si *no* agregas una red de retardo *no* vas a poder apreciar nada.

El SCR se te dispara al inicio del semiciclo.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola. Ahi le agregué el capacitor pero empeoró la señal en la carga.
Saldos.



Hola. Ahi le agregué la red de retardo y creo que está funcionando bien. Por lo menos al variar el valor del potenciómetro me cambia el ángulo de disparo.
Saludos.


----------



## hikius71 (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola.
creo que el archivo adjunto te aclarara como tienes que hacer el circuito.
si sabes algo de mi duda te agradeceria cualquier informacion.
un saludo.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola. Contame, cual es tu duda?
Saludos.


----------



## hikius71 (Abr 4, 2013)

Ya expuse mi duda anteriormente ¿No te aparece? No puedo comentarlo dos veces porque lo quitarían del fofo.
Es sobre la simulación del un amplificador inversor constituido por un LM 324.
Un saludo.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola. Lo que hice fué armar con un lm324D un simple inversor con los resistores de 100 Ohm y 1MOhm. Alimento al operacional con +12V y con -12V. Inyecto a la entrada una señal de 1uV de valor eficaz y obtuve a la salida una señal de 1mV de valor eficaz. Osea que tampoco está funcionando bien por que debería de tener Vo=-(1000000/100)*1uV=10mV.
Sabes una cosa. Yo tuve el mismo problema que vos cuando diseñé un amplificador de instrumentación con 3 operacionales. Lo simulaba en Multisim 10 y me daba cualqier cosa la ganancia en modo diferencial. Después lo armé en la vida real y me funcionaba bien.



Hola. Volví a simular el circuito, ero esta vez bajandole la frecuencia a la señal de entrada. Llegué a bajarla hasta 25Hz y para esa frecuencia a la salida obtuve una Vo=-8.86mV aproximadamente.
La verdad no me puse a ver el datasheet de este operacional asi que no se cual es su ancho de banda.
Saludos.


----------



## hikius71 (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola. También baje la frecuencia a 100 Hz u la ganancia bajo drásticamente. Según el Datasheet el ancho de banda es de 1 MHz, pero vi una cosa muy interesante que en modo común su ganancia es de 85 dB. Así que voy a recalcular el circuito con esa ganancia.
Saludos


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola. Tené en cuenta una cosa. Este es un circuito realimentado; y en estos circuitos el ancho de banda se ve afectado dependiendo de la topología de realimentación.
Saludos.


----------



## hikius71 (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola ¿Afectado de que manera. Me lo podrias explicar con mas detalle?
Un saludo


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola. Ahí adjunté un gráfico que muestra el diagrama en bloques de un circuito realimentado negativamente.
La ganancia del lazo es Gl=-B*Ao.
La diferencia de retorno es D=1+B*Ao. D también se conoce con el nombre de desencibilidad.
La ganancia a lazo cerrado Af=Ao/(1+B*Ao)=Ao/D. Ahi se ve la desventaja de la realimentación negativa que hace atenuar la ganancia a lazo cerrado: Af<Ao.
Con respecto al ancho de banda, este es gual a la diferencia entre las frecuencias de corte superior e inferior: Bw=Fcs-Fci. En un circuito realimentado negativamente una de las ventajas de este tipo de realimentación es que te aumenta D veces el ancho de banda. Entonces: Bwf=Bw*D=Bw*(1+B*Ao).

Tu circuito es un es un amplificador inversor. Estás tomando una muestra de la tensión de salida (mediante el resistor de realimentación) y estás mezclando corriente en la entrada (mediante ese mismo resistor de realimentación). Entonces tu circuito amplificador inversor cae en la topología de ralimentación Tensión-Paralelo.
Las otras topologías de realimentación son: Tensión-Serie, Corriente-Serie, Corriente-Paralelo.

Saludos.


----------



## hikius71 (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola.
Tal como dijiste el amplificador inversor constituye un lazo cerrado por la realimentación negativa. Así que opte por una configuración de amplificador diferencial, y por el momento la simulación me sale bien. Voy a intentar perfeccionarlo si me surge cualquier problema te lo comento.
Saludos.


----------



## hikius71 (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola ElFabroDeLaGente.
Antes cuando me comentó que la ganancia a lazo cerrado disminuye y su expresión es: Af=Ao/(1+B*Ao). Así que pensé en volver a calcular la ganancia según esta expresión, pero desconozco como se calcula B, podría indicarme cómo calcularlo para ver si es el fallo del simulador o este último tiene en cuenta el factor de lazo cerrado.
Un saludo.


----------

